# Rethinking Undershirts



## Lawson (Dec 2, 2007)

A few years back, I quit wearing undershirts except beneath diaphanous white dress shirts. You might guess that sporting nothing between me and my shirts would leave my clothes drenched in the humid South. But I sweat less without an undershirt. My clothes are washed after one wear, anyway. Bulges of fabric no longer pool under my shirts. The only visible bulges come from muscle tone. I have greater freedom of movement without two tucked-in shirts. Saving undershirts for bedroom wear has been a liberating experience. 

Does anyone else here go undershirtless most of the time?


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

Not me. I still wear undershirts, though not as much in the summer as I used to.


----------



## Hard2Fit (May 11, 2005)

I like undershirts.
White and grey.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Lawson said:


> Does anyone else here go undershirtless most of the time?


Mark me down as a yes.


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

I rarely wear them myself.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

To those who don't wear them (and this is a serious question), is your urine medium to dark yellow? I can't imagine not leaving sweat stains on a shirt if going sans-undershirt. If your urine isn't pretty much clear, you're dehydrated.


----------



## kevinbelt (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm an undershirt disciple. For most shirts, I don't particularly like the way the material feels against my skin (more specifically, against my nipples). Also, I sweat a ton, even in winter. Even with an undershirt on, I've had sweat stains through my shirt. That's not appealing to me. I'll keep the undershirt. The costs of doing without are great, and I see no obvious benefit.


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

marlinspike said:


> To those who don't wear them (and this is a serious question), is your urine medium to dark yellow? If your urine isn't pretty much clear, you're dehydrated.


I'll send you a sample.:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big: :icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:

Just joking.:icon_smile:


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I wear them, probably three seasons. V-neck, especially since I'm almost wearing an open collar. The neck is less of an issue when I'm wearing a tie.


----------



## jrandyv (Apr 3, 2006)

I haven't worn them for decades, because they usually made me too warm.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I have never worn them.

I don't sweat very much though.

It's never been a problem, and I don't get stains on my shirts.

Danny


----------



## BobGuam (Jul 1, 2005)

I tried them and hated them. So I don't anymore....


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

At the risk of inadvertently upsetting people, here is my view :-

First it depends on what you mean by an undershirt, or vest, as it would be called in the UK.

If it is a singlet style it would be hidden by a waistcoat anyway.

It is an extra layer and adds warmth in cold weather.

If it is a T shirt style, it could more easily be seen beneath a shirt. Some people even make a feature of this with open neck shirts. I do not care for that style. Then again a sticky, tropical climate is not something we have to deal with in the UK.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Athletic undershirts not t-shirts. For more than 40 years.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

Crew neck T shirt for me. Always. Part of the culture of my "other job" that has permanently bled over into my daily life.

Scott


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

With BDs, always a white V-Neck undershirt. I think all of mine are PRL 3-packs that I pick up at T.J. Maxx or some such place for $12. I'll usually buy new ones every 6 months or so as they can become grungy rather quickly.

Around these parts, I see far too many men/college kids wearing crewneck undershirts under a polo. To me, this is not only unnecessary but a terrible look as well. Anyone else see this often?

TT:teacha:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

In response to the present inquiry regarding the wearing of undershirts, I am inclined to quote the late George Patton's response, when asked by a chaplin if he read the Bible..."Why yes I do, every G**d*mn day!" I just don't feel fully dressed otherwise.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

TradTeacher said:


> Around these parts, I see far too many men/college kids wearing crewneck undershirts under a polo. To me, this is not only unnecessary but a terrible look as well. Anyone else see this often?
> 
> TT:teacha:


I think it might be a "Southern Prep" thing. Very Frat row. J Crew started it several (many?) years ago, and I confess that I am among the guilty.

Scott


----------



## Frank aka The Minotaur (Nov 12, 2004)

Lawson said:


> Does anyone else here go undershirtless most of the time?


Me. I used to almost always wear an undershirt, but rarely anymore. I prefer the feel of the cotton dress shirt against my skin. I don't like the feeling of the extra layer of an undershirt. I'm not even wearing a tee shirt under a merino wool or cashmere sweater anymore. It's probably not necessary as both fabrics are soft and comfortable. As for the soiling issue, if any, most of them say handwash (my washer has a handwash cycle).


----------



## Frank aka The Minotaur (Nov 12, 2004)

marlinspike said:


> To those who don't wear them (and this is a serious question), is your urine medium to dark yellow? I can't imagine not leaving sweat stains on a shirt if going sans-undershirt. If your urine isn't pretty much clear, you're dehydrated.


Nope. No tee shirt, no sweat stains, and my pee is usually clear... I mean clear like water, colorless.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

I'll wear A-shirts/wifebeaters under certain polos, but that's pretty much it. I guess I just don't sweat that much, which is odd since I get hot pretty easily.


----------



## hillcityjosh (Nov 18, 2005)

For me, it depends on the shirt I'm wearing.

White shirt sans tie = white v-neck undershirt

White shirt with tie = white crew-neck undershirt

Blue/striped/etc. shirt sans tie = v-neck undershirt, if I wear one at all

Polo shirt = no undershirt


----------



## Arid (Feb 13, 2007)

Yes and no. I wear mostly buttondowns and polos these days and always wear an undershirt beneath my BDs but never under my polos golf shirts.
Are there many who wear an undershirt with polos?


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

TradTeacher said:


> Around these parts, I see far too many men/college kids wearing crewneck undershirts under a polo. To me, this is not only unnecessary but a terrible look as well. Anyone else see this often?
> 
> TT:teacha:


I see this, too. Looks awful.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I wear an undershirt beneath a dress shirt religiously, even in the summer and when it's extremely hot. I couldn't imagine not wearing a white crewneck undershirt under a white dress shirt (worn for business wear, with suit and tie). There are many benefits to wearing an undershirt, not the least of which is that it prevents the armpits of white shirts from becoming sweat stained.

Personally, however, I find the white crewneck undershirt beneath a polo shirt to look a little odd/nerdy, though I know this look is popular with some.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Naval Gent said:


> Crew neck T shirt for me. Always. Part of the culture of my "other job" that has permanently bled over into my daily life.
> 
> Scott


I think police, firemen, and military are the only guys who can really pull this off.


----------



## kevinbelt (Dec 2, 2007)

TradTeacher said:


> Around these parts, I see far too many men/college kids wearing crewneck undershirts under a polo. To me, this is not only unnecessary but a terrible look as well. Anyone else see this often?


I think that's the most necessary, honestly. I can't stand the feel of the pique material against my nipples. Also, it prevents bushy chest hair from billowing out of the placket. Thankfully, I don't have that problem, but there are a lot of people I see on the street who do. They might do well to wear an undershirt.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Lawson said:


> A few years back, I quit wearing undershirts except beneath diaphanous white dress shirts. You might guess that sporting nothing between me and my shirts would leave my clothes drenched in the humid South. But I sweat less without an undershirt. My clothes are washed after one wear, anyway. Bulges of fabric no longer pool under my shirts. The only visible bulges come from muscle tone. I have greater freedom of movement without two tucked-in shirts. Saving undershirts for bedroom wear has been a liberating experience.
> 
> Does anyone else here go undershirtless most of the time?


The only time I wear a t-shirt or undershirt under, say, an OCBD is if I'm up north in the winter. You'll burn up if you wear one around here in the warm months.

I never understood t-shirts with polo shirts. Isn't that sort of like wearing one t-shirt over another one?


----------



## Southern Comfort (Jul 25, 2007)

Lawson said:


> A few years back, I quit wearing undershirts except beneath diaphanous white dress shirts. You might guess that sporting nothing between me and my shirts would leave my clothes drenched in the humid South. But I sweat less without an undershirt. My clothes are washed after one wear, anyway. Bulges of fabric no longer pool under my shirts. The only visible bulges come from muscle tone. I have greater freedom of movement without two tucked-in shirts. Saving undershirts for bedroom wear has been a liberating experience.
> 
> Does anyone else here go undershirtless most of the time?


I'm with you Lawson. I quit wearing undershirts a few years ago, mostly due to the added heat in the humid South. Now I can't imagine putting on of those dreader suckers on. The only downside to it I've ever had, is if I'm in a stuffy bar or outdoors and get sweaty underarms. Kind of embarrassing, but none of my clothes really have "sweat stains". Overall, I feel it is much more natural of a look and can't imagine going back.


----------



## jph712 (Mar 22, 2007)

I wear one everyday regardless of the season. By the way I live in Alabama.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Every day also. Except when I am in a polo or athletic shirt.


----------



## BigDawgBarkin (Mar 2, 2007)

Everyday for me as well whether it is dress/sport shirt or polo shirt otherwise they would all be ruined with how much I sweat. Living where temps in the summer approach the same as the 4th level of Hell makes it a little less comfortable, but I would rather have that than having to buy new shirts every season.

BDB


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

BigDawgBarkin said:


> Everyday for me as well whether it is dress/sport shirt or polo shirt otherwise they would all be ruined with how much I sweat. Living where temps in the summer approach the same as the 4th level of Hell makes it a little less comfortable, but I would rather have that than having to buy new shirts every season.
> 
> BDB


Agreed. Same here in Dallas with respect to the heat, and I sweat profusely. I have tried going without and ruined several shirts before going back.


----------



## 18677 (Jan 4, 2006)

*.*

I never wore an undershirt until 7 or 8 years ago. My wife was pleased when I started wearing v-necks undershirts. Now it is very rare to not wear one...and when I do go without it feels odd to me now.


----------



## PittDoc (Feb 24, 2007)

An added benefit of wearing a white t-shirt is that it will make the typical white dress shirt look "whiter" giving one a distinctively crisper and cleaner look overall. If you don't believe me, notice the difference in color above and below the sleeve of the t-shirt when wearing a white shirt over a white t-shirt.

With colored shirts you can get away w/o wearing them but I've seen more than one of my co-workers with sweat stains on those horrid green/grey/maroon/etc colored shirts that come w/ a matching tie. If this is you, please start wearing undershirts.

After moving north a decade ago I switched to wearing a white crew t-shirt every day and would feel partially dressed w/o one (except w/ polos and similar).


----------



## WinstonSpencer (Mar 12, 2006)

Ron_A said:


> Personally, however, I find the white crewneck undershirt beneath a polo shirt to look a little odd/nerdy, though I know this look is popular with some.


I agree with that completely. I wear undershirts every day with my business attire; crews with a tie and deep Vs without. My rule is that undergarments must not be seem. In my opinion there is noting worst that a visible t-shirt line (VTL). It is akin to one's boxers riding visibly over your trousers.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

While I know some people who rhink ir is the "preppy" way to go...I quit wearing crew neck t-shirts with any button up shirt (I mainly wear OCBD's but occassionally wear pinpoints or broadcloth shirts sometimes with a straight or spread collar) in favor of v-neck t-shirts after high school (1967). If I wear a tie with a PP or BC white shirt I may go with a crew neck so as not to have a "see through" problem with my v-neck. I equate the crew neck with an open collar with one of two extremes: A)Someone who is trying too hard or B) someone who doesn't have a clue. 

I always wear a t-shirt for several reasons. I don't want my good shirts ruined with sweat or anti-perspirant stains (I live in the deep South). I also have rather sensitive nipples and since I prefer to take a bit of starch in my shirts, I don't want them rubbed raw. White shirts look much whiter, seem smoother (contrary to the opinion of some, and seem to wrinkle less) with a white t-shirt underneath. I don't want my underwear showing--thus the v-neck. I think the whole thing of abandoning undershirts began with Clark Gable pulling off his dress shirt to reveal a bare chest in a movie in the 30's or 40's. They say men's undershirts declined dramatically in the immediate aftermath. Today, you see guys on screen doing that all the time. Fine if you can change shirts between takes, don't own the shirt anyway, and only have to wear it for a few minutes until the scene in which you display your bare and sculpted torso is over. Not for real live though.

As for polo shirts of anykind, I'm with the member who said that wearing an undershirt with one seemed a bit like wearing two t-shirts. The whole point of wearing a polo or golf shirt is to keep cool. Just seems dorky to defeat the purpose by wearing a t-shirt under it. When did you last see a professional golfer or tennis player (though some wear all matter of bizzare apparel and have dropped all pretense of "gentlemenly sportsmanship" on the courts) sporting a crew neck under a polo shirt. Just MHO.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

TradTeacher said:


> Around these parts, I see far too many men/college kids wearing crewneck undershirts under a polo. To me, this is not only unnecessary but a terrible look as well. Anyone else see this often?


Not only do I see it, I do it all the time. Or at least in the winter when I'm wearing a long sleeve polo. Keep in mind that I generally only wear long sleeve polos with jeans and sneakers, and I usually wear a colored tee shirt and leave the polo untucked. With the tee shirt tucked in I don't get the sensation of exposed skin in the winter.

Even as I type I have on a black long sleeve polo with a black tee shirt underneath. Yesterday I had on a dark grey polo with a light grey tee shirt. About half the time I wear a henley over the tee shirt instead of a polo. Feels very relaxed and casual with jeans, and a tweed jacket over this is just that much better in my mind. I realize that most of you guys don't dress this way; however, for daily casual wear I like it and the women in my life have all liked it, and that's good enough for me :icon_smile:.

In the warmer months I do not wear a tee shirt with short sleeve polos and I tuck the polos in.

Cruiser


----------



## TurnerOle (Jul 18, 2007)

Sorry to bump a slightly old thread, but -
Anyone here wear A-shirt/tank-top undershirts?

I tried some recently a year or two ago - mainly for bedwear, but slowly growing to like them more and more as undershirts. They're just so comfortable! Totally recognize that they're not protecting your underarms, so I won't wear them under light-colored shirts - but all things considered, would rather wear these on any given day. 

Since they fit tight to your body, I feel like they give extra warmth in the winter and a cold wind. They're also perfect to wear under polos, saving the visible T-shirt problem others mentioned - if it's spring or fall and you need a little extra warmth, the polo/A-shirt combo is really helpful.

Am I the only one here a fan?


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Naval Gent said:


> Crew neck T shirt for me. Always. Part of the culture of my "other job" that has permanently bled over into my daily life.
> 
> Scott


You took the words right out of my mouth.

Cheers.


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

KenR said:


> Every day also. Except when I am in a polo or athletic shirt.


Likewise for me--turtlenecks are in the exceptions list.

I wear V-neck tshirts under dress and sport shirts...In my other life, I wore (note past tense) green or brown crewnecks with field uniform open-collar tops.

hbs


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

TurnerOle said:


> Sorry to bump a slightly old thread, but -
> Anyone here wear A-shirt/tank-top undershirts?
> 
> I tried some recently a year or two ago - mainly for bedwear, but slowly growing to like them more and more as undershirts. They're just so comfortable! Totally recognize that they're not protecting your underarms, so I won't wear them under light-colored shirts - but all things considered, would rather wear these on any given day.
> ...


There's a couple of us here who prefer athletic undershirts. I've been wearing them forever as I don't like tee shirts.


----------



## skefferz (Jun 6, 2006)

I always wear an undershirt. I very much like ones with a small vee neck.


----------



## nringo (Oct 5, 2007)

Speaking of undershirts, what have people found to be the best brands that don't shrink and hold up pretty well?


----------



## jph712 (Mar 22, 2007)

I wear crewneck, so this may not apply to vees, but I purchase mine at Costco and they are the Kirkland/Store brand. They are heavier weight that you Hanes/Fruit of the Loom varities, and wear very well. They are heavy enough that if someone were to want to silk screen something onto them (one of our contractors did for his crews) you could wear them that way as well.

JPH712


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

jph712 said:


> I wear crewneck, so this may not apply to vees, but I purchase mine at Costco and they are the Kirkland/Store brand. They are heavier weight that you Hanes/Fruit of the Loom varities, and wear very well. They are heavy enough that if someone were to want to silk screen something onto them (one of our contractors did for his crews) you could wear them that way as well.
> 
> JPH712


I second that. Costco's Kirkland brand makes a very good shirt.


----------



## omnipotent (Nov 23, 2007)

I generally don't wear undershirts because I get too hot in them and they make me sweat. The only time I do is if I am wearing a shirt where the nipples are visible through it.

Ugh


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

When it comes to undershirts, I usually go commando.

The only times are when I sleep during the winter -- but then, it is technically a night shirt -- or when I have on a formal shirt. I prefer Punto Blanco, Emporio Armani and Hom.

Here's a thought for those more enthusiastic about wearing undershirts: why not wear wild colored tees or graphic tees as undershirts?


----------



## Andy S. (Mar 27, 2007)

I only wear an undershirt (crewneck) if im wearing a tie. I can't stand them otherwise.


----------



## TurnerOle (Jul 18, 2007)

The Alfani brand sold at Macy's are outstanding undershirts. Soft, slightly heavier weight, comfortable, snug-fitting, and inexpensive. The necks on my crew-necks still look great well over a year. Their crews, vees, and A-shirts are all good.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 6, 2008)

*Sweat stains and alum stone*

Many people here seem to complain about sweat or antiperspirant stains.

I'm planning on beginning to use alum stone to prevent odours without altering the smell of my cologne.

Does anyone here know if it could cause stains, or if its anti-bacterial properties can precisely avoid sweat stains? (Are they indeed caused by bacteria?)

Those stains are the principal reason for me to wear undershirts: I do not have such sensitive nipples as some of you do.


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

I wear them under just about everything, but polos and SS t shirts.


----------



## dandypauper (Jun 10, 2007)

*Questions/comments about undershirts*

I think some of it depends on what type of deodorant you use. I mean deodorant--if you use antiperspirant, you'll still sweat and you'll have stains fer sher. I stopped wearing undershirts a few years ago. I used to use one of them hippie deodorant stones and never had any stains. I switched to Old Spice and still have no problems w/o an undershirt. I sweat plenty, though I believe my back gets sweatier than my armpits. I often feel like I'm swimming against the lining of my coat. A few comments:
1. My shirt became untucked/unsightly when wearing an undershirt. How can I prevent this, as it was a major factor in no longer going double-shirted?
2. I find that many men wear no coat these days and you can see the sleeves of their undershirts through their shirts, especially with the ubiquitous "crisp, white shirt" (a rant I'll save for later.) This strikes me as akin to seeing a woman's underwear lines through her jeans. Am I being too picky? Should a gentleman simply never go without a jacket? When I used to wear an undershirt, I'd cut off the sleeves. No armpit protection, but back protection and (unlike "wifebeater" or sleeved undershirt,) no visible lines.
3. Would oxford cloth shirts be less see-through than some of the finer cloths?
4. Anyone here wear Tzitzit/ Tallit Katan? (if you don't know what they are, you don't wear them.)


----------



## Submariner (May 6, 2006)

My dad always told me that going sans undershirt was akin to a woman not wearing a brassiere. When I lived in Mississippi, I used to wear an undershirt at all times (crewneck with dress shirts, V with polos). Since I moved to Texas I have completely stopped wearing them with polos. 90 degrees with 98% humidity in MS is much worse than 110 degrees with 20% humidity in TX.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

I just began reconsidering undershirts.

Haven't worn them for two decades.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

"Them Hippie Deodorant Stones" would be a great name for a rock band.


----------



## Dovid (Feb 26, 2008)

I wear a tallis kattan with dress shirts as well as with polo shirts. Since they are white, they make a white dress shirt look whiter. For a blue dress shirt, the effect would be the same unless the material is heavier or more opaque. Since it is part of religious observance, I get blue shirts made that are opaque rather than not wear a tallit kattan. 

I wear a V-neck style tallit kattan since they are more comfortable. 

I wear my tzitzit out rather than tuck them.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I wear v-neck t-shirts, except with polos. Both because I prefer the way they feel and because it hides a very hairy chest.

One day I wore a yellow linen shirt to work. A co-worker said that she thought I was wearing a dark brown undershirt. Ick!


----------



## ProperCloth (Nov 5, 2008)

The worst sweat stains are the ones on the back, top of the collar. An undershirt won't help you there. 

Your really bad sweat stains could be from your deodorant - try switching...


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

ProperCloth said:


> The worst sweat stains are the ones on the back, top of the collar. An undershirt won't help you there.
> 
> Your really bad sweat stains could be from your deodorant - try switching...


From the _Flintstones_ movie:

Betty: "Gee, Wilma, you really did a good job getting the stains out of Fred's collars. How did you do it?"

Wilma: "Oh, it was easy. I just started washing Fred's neck."

[classic Betty and Wilma giggle]


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

Dreadful things.


----------



## Jack1425 (Sep 19, 2008)

I will have to throw my lot in with the undershirt wearing crowd here, at least with button downs and the like. For the cooler months I always wear undershirts with polo's but not always in the warmer months. Some fabrics feel better against the skin while others can be well, distracting. When the temperatures rise (it can get damn hot in NY) I understand that I will sweat and enjoy the barrier a t-shirt provides. This may be a military thing for me, it is not so much to actually "protect" the shirt but to keep it looking smart on the outside. If that makes any sense. Again, these are my preferences and reasoning's. I seem to have a million crew necks by the way and have wished to grab some v-necks but alas, Rome was not built in a day.


----------



## ThomasC (Nov 6, 2008)

*A-Shirt Wearer*

Agree with TurnerOle and MPCSB about undershirts. I always wear a sleeveless undershirt (A-shirt) with my white/light dress shirts and any type of casual shirt, and have done so for many years. Although I am not hairy, they feel better next to the skin than OCBD material and provide a nice look. These undershirts allow freedom of movement and do not bind you like a t-shirt or v-neck. I will never wear anything else.


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

kevinbelt said:


> I'm an undershirt disciple.


+1

Heck, I even wear them under polos, a v-neck of course.


----------



## MOET49 (Dec 8, 2008)

*going clark gable*

My experience has been the same as yours--less body heat, more freedom of movement


----------



## ChiliPalmer (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm usually hot, so I stopped wearing cotton undershirts years ago.

I've recently reconsidered, after trying one of these (in white):

https://www.underarmour.com/shop/us/en/mens/underwear/pid105084V-Men-s-Tactical-V-Neck/105084V-001

Beats cotton by a mile.

Patagonia also make a capilene t-shirt, but only a crewneck.


----------



## ThomasC (Nov 6, 2008)

TurnerOle said:


> Anyone here wear A-shirt/tank-top undershirts?
> 
> I tried some recently a year or two ago - mainly for bedwear, but slowly growing to like them more and more as undershirts. They're just so comfortable would rather wear these on any given day.
> 
> ...


HUGE fan! Always wear them and would not wear anything else! Agree with all of your reasons and wear them under any type of shirt. :icon_smile:


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

Wear a t-shirt daily from October to April. In Minnesota, we need all the insulation we can get, and that little shirt makes a big difference in staying warm.


----------



## fruityoaty (Jan 18, 2008)

Some thoughts:

Undershirts are fine for warmth, but a sweater is better because you can more easily drop down a layer. 

I try not to buy white shirts so thin that they look pink without an undershirt. Right now I'm wearing one of the LE Hyde Park oxfords in white, and it's thick enough to not need an undershirt. 

I've taken the care to buy nice shirts that feel good against my skin, and I've grown to like feeling them against my skin.

Retucking is much harder with an undershirt on. 

Undershirts that aren't skin tight ruin the lines of the shirt, and I don't like skin tight shirts.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Lawson said:


> Does anyone else here go undershirtless most of the time?


I do. Even in the cooler months it's too warm here for undershirts. In college, I used to wear an alligator shirt under an OCBD from time to time - a cool-looking but ultimately sweltering experience. Nowadays, I might wear a t-shirt under an OCBD when I'm up north in the dead of winter.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

OMG - someone wake me up! I answered the same question the same way twice in this thread!


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

Sorry this is a bumped thread: did not notice that.

Why resurrect something from fifteen months ago?


----------

